# Mountain building



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey there every one, just thought i would introduce myself before asking A BUNCH OF QUESTIONS!

My name is Carl my Dad and I have started a HO layout and luckily my dad is pretty good at this stuff since he builds airplanes among other things. But a couple of days ago we decided we needed a mountain, doing some quick research, we decided to take the rolled up newspaper route and some plaster cloth. THAT WAS THE EASY PART! now we want to make the mountain look REAL which when you get down and dirty with it, is pretty complicated. I was hopping you guys could give me some good ideas, and what kind of materials to use. Maybe you have a video of youtube you could link me too and if you got pictures I would be more then happy to look at them. THANKS!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My method has the Mountain (link) looking "real" right away.
You would have to show us a picture in order to know where you need to go next!


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Hello and welcome Carl. Here is a link to my Build thread. Around page 6 I use Seans Mountain Building Method. Super easy to do with cheap Hardware store materials. Take a look and Ask Sean or Me if you have any questions! Good Luck! 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5980


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

plaster of paris cast into Woodland Scenic rock forms and glued to wall. painted with india ink and cheap craft paint. aside of track distance i think it looks quite believable.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Have you seen my ROCK?

You might get a few ideals from it. Ask if you want to know anything.

I used foam and newspaper and plaster cloth along with sculptamold.

As the ROCK progresses I in the pictures, I carved different chunks of foam to add boulders and some jagged rocks.

I am not done yet. I got to get another tube of water yet.
It needs some more painting and a little more sculpting I ran out of sculptamold too.hwell:

Take in account that my ROCK had to be built so I can pick it up.
I had to make it portable in case I had to get at the meter. And that actual ROCK that is going to hide the meter has not been started yet.

Ask if you have any questions.


THE ROCK THREAD,

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5314


----------



## CarlK18 (Mar 4, 2011)

ok ill put a picture/s up so you guys can see it thanks!


----------

